# When It rains it pours.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Out of the blue. I book six caterings in one day. Ain't life grand?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

YAHOO!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Hope they're not all on the same day!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

You go...
Iam going thru the same deal now..
Good luck..
Danielle


----------

